# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Monica Lewinsky MOSSAD tuzağı

## bozok

*Monica Lewinsky MOSSAD tuzağı* 



16.06.2010 - 09:00 */ Gazeteport*

*MOSSAD, İsrail'in politikalarına karşı çıkan ABD Başkanı Clinton için Monica Lewinsky planını devreye soktu... O dönemde çok yıpranan Clinton, İsrail'in isteklerine boyun eğmek zorunda kaldı.* 

ABD tarihin en başarılı başkanı olarak gösterilen Bill Clinton, dünyada da çok sevilen bir liderdi. Barışçıl tavrı ile büyük övgü alan Clinton, Beyaz Saray'daki 2. döneminde İsrail'in çıkarlarına karşı çıkmaya başladı. 

1997'de Washington'da bulunan dönemin İsrail Başbakanı Benjamin Netanyahu'ya, "İşgal ettiğiniz Filistin topraklarını hemen terk edin. Siz kendinizi süper güç olarak tanımlıyorsunuz. Süper güç siz değil biziz" dedi. 




İşte bu açıklamalar, İsrail'i kızdırdı. Beyaz Saray'dan ayrılan İsrail lideri Netanyahu, Clinton'ın muhaliflerinden aşırı sağcı Jerry Falwell'le gizli bir yemek yedi. Takvim'in haberine göre Clinton'ı saf dışı bırakmaları konusunda operasyonun startını veren İsrail, gizli servis MOSSAD'ı devreye soktu. 

İsrail Gizli Servisi, 2 yıl önce Beyaz Saray'a yerleştirilen stajyer Monica'nın görevini yaptığını ve ellerinde bulunan bir elbisenin Clinton'ı zor durumda bırakacağını Netanyahu'ya söyledi. Peki neydi bu elbise? MOSSAD, 1995'te Yahudi ailenin çocuğu olan Monica Lewinsky'yi, Beyaz Saray'a stajyer olarak göndermeyi başarmıştı. 

Clinton'ın Yahudi danışmanı Lieberman, bu konuda MOSSAD'a yardımcı olmuş ve Monica'ya birçok ayrıcalık sağlamıştı. Beyaz Saray'a gece giriş kartı olan tek stajyer, ajan olduğunu bilmeyen Monica'ydı. 

Clinton'ın bayanlara karşı olan zaafını bilen MOSSAD, Monica'yı çok iyi kullanmıştı. Monica, açık saçık giyimi ve sevimli tavrı ile Clinton'ın dikkatini çekmeyi başardı ve 1995 Aralık ile 1996 Ocak'ta Oval Ofis'te Clinton'a oral seks yaptı. 

Sonra da spermlerin bulunduğu elbiseyi sakladı. 1998'de de medyaya servis edilen bu skandal, dünya gündemine bomba gibi düştü. Hem Clinton hem de Monica bu olayı inkar etti. Ancak MOSSAD, Monica'nın ilişkiyi kabul ettiği telefon görüşmesini medyaya verdi. 

Clinton her geçen gün daha da zor durumda kalıyordu. 17 Ağustos tarihinde Clinton, büyük jüriye verdiği ifadede Lewinski ile uygunsuz ilişkiye girdiğini kabul etti. Yaklaşık 8 ay süren 'Oval Ofis' skandalı, Clinton'ı çok yıpratırken, İsrail'in istediği oldu. İsrail'in ABD'den talep ettiği her şey senatodan çıktı. Başkan Clinton da hepsini imzalamak zorunda kaldı. 

*CLINTON'A BİRüOK İFTİRA ATILDI*
Monica skandalının patlak vermesiyle zor durumda kalan ancak istifa etmeyen Bill Clinton, birçok iftirayla karşı karşıya kaldı:
- Clinton Arkansas Valisi iken Güney Amerika'ya yönelik esrar ve silah kaçakçılığı işini yönettiği ortaya atıldı.
- Clinton'ın yurt dışında da sevgilisi olduğu iddia edildi.
- Valiliği sırasında Clinton'ın zenci bir kadınla ilişki kurduğu, ondan bir kız çocuğu olduğu da ortaya atıldı. Danışmanlarından Vince Foster, Clinton'ın eşi Hillary ile ilişkisi olduğu iddia edildi. 

*BUSH GELDİ İSRAİL UüTU*
ABD Başkanı Bill Clinton, o döneminde istifa etmedi. İsrail'in amacı, seçimle Cumhuriyletçiler'i başa getirmekti. George W. Bush, İsrail'in Ortadoğu'daki çıkarları için harika bir fırsattı. Zaten Bush bunun sözünü seçimlerden çok önce verdi. 

*BAYKAL'I DA KASET YAKMIşTI*
Geçtiğimiz ay Türkiye'de de bir seks skandalı yaşandı. O dönem CHP lideri olan Deniz Baykal'ın, partisinin Ankara milletvekillerinden Nesrin Baytok ile ilişki yaşadığını iddia edilen görüntüler, medyaya sızdırıldı. Baykal yaşanan bu olay sonrasında istifa etmek zorunda kaldı. Bu konuda birçok iddia ortaya atıldı. Kasedin montaj olduğu ileri sürüldü. Bu iddia Adli Tıp raporu ile çürütüldü. Farklı görüşler gündemde yer bulurken, ortada bir gerçek vardı. Deniz Baykal'ın 50 yıla yakın siyasi hayatı, büyük bir darbe almıştı. Uzun bir süre sessizliğe gömülen Deniz Baykal'ın yerine CHP Kongresi'nde Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu seçildi. 

...

----------

